# Betta with cloudy/bulging eyes /// Help plz!



## Youmakemesohappy (Mar 19, 2012)

Hi there!

I have a female betta around 1 yr old that I have been treating 6 weeks ago for cloudy eyes.








At first the cloudiness appeared as a ring on both eyes (more pronounced on the right eye)(cf.pic above)
It then started spreading to the entire surface of the eye, and was always more severe on the right eye.








This is a photo taken yesterday. It now looks like the inside of the eye has turned white/silver? The eyes are very bulgy too.
The left eye is pretty much "normal" compared to the right eye, a bit cloudy but nearly not as affected as the right eye.

The betta has been in a quarantine tank for the last 6 weeks. I have been changing 50% water every 2 days with prime and stability.
I have treated twice with FURAN-2 for 6 days each time. Then I combined FURAN-2 with Kanaplex for 6 days.
I have tried Erythromycine for 6 days after that, and now I am back to FURAN-2 for 10 days, since it seemed like the most efficient treatment.

The treatments were meant to target gram-negative and gram-positive bacterial infections.
At first FURAN-2 seemed very effective but then the cloudiness came back, so I kept treating.
The fish is doing really well, eats like a pig, very active, but its eyes are getting worse!

I did a bit of reading on the subject, but maybe I'm missing something or I should give a shot to another treatment?
So far I am at day 6 of FURAN-2 and it doesn't look like it's doing anything anymore.

If anybody has experienced similar symptoms or has any advice on other potential treatments it would be greatly appreciated!
Again, I keep making 50% WC every 2 days, adding prime and stability, so water conditions are good.

Thanks in advance!

Nicolas


----------



## Youmakemesohappy (Mar 19, 2012)

I'm done with the 10 day treatment and still no changes.
Is there a betta guru around here who can chime in?


----------



## nao (Jan 23, 2011)

i know nothing but i find these sites usefull-i don't own koi but still find the info usefull -good luck with your betta - i have given up on trying to save my sick fish-i am rarely successfull-but i don't buy expensive or high end stock.
Aquarium tropical fish disease diagnostics. Fish treatment. Sick fish, ill fish, cure fish.
Aquarium Medications Part 2 | Antibiotic & Antimicrobial Treatments
Koi Symptoms & First Aid


----------



## Youmakemesohappy (Mar 19, 2012)

thanks for the links, Ive done so much research and just trying one medication after another now...
Trying fungus cure now, if it works I'll make an update just in case it can be helpful to other ppl.


----------

